# So disappointed with Shu Uemura!  =(



## Jude (May 19, 2005)

I had the worst experience with Shu and I am so disappointed.  I placed my order for eight shadows and was so excited to receive them as they are talked up quite a bit.  However, my high hopes came crashing down when my order was messed up time and time again.  I had customer service reps telling me different stories and in the end, when I finally received my anticipated package, it contained one single orange shadow.  This would not be a problem had it not been for the invoice telling me that three shadows were shipped and the other five were apparently in limbo somewhere.  I looked high and low, even went through my garbage can twice and there was only one shadow shipped.  The rep told me that I should look again!  Arrrgh….. so of course I do and nothing turns up.  Finally, I sat down and opened my single orange shadow and checked it out.  It’s pretty, sure but nothing hugely spectacular.  Nice finish too but is it worth the aggravation of missing items, delays and back orders? Nope.  I sent it back and called the rep to ask her to refund me the total amount minus shipping because I am sending my shadow back and canceling the order.  I have never had any issues with my MAC online experience.  Every shipment is complete and received within a day of my order.  The reps are knowledgable and trustworthy as well.  Some may say that I am  missing out on something by sending back the Shu but oh well.  I love my MAC… I’m not missing out on anything by choosing to stick with the tried and true.  

Thanks for letting me rant..haha!


----------



## Sanne (May 19, 2005)

that's crappy!!!

do you get your money back for all the 8 shadows now?


----------



## Jude (May 19, 2005)

I will get the money back for all of the shadows less the shipping charge.  This actually works in my favor because I am going to apply that money to Belle Azure!


----------



## Sanne (May 19, 2005)

that's kinda saving without saving


----------



## Juneplum (May 20, 2005)

that SUCKS! i've only had one issue like that with MAC tho.. i ordered  5 items, and when i opened the box, only 4 items were inside but the invoice said all 5 were shipped.. i called mac and they shipped the one that didn't come immediatley! i had it the next day! YAY mac  =)


----------



## Janice (May 20, 2005)

Ew, that's an AWFUL experience! I have quite a few Shu ES, but I hardly ever reach for them.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (May 20, 2005)

That really sucks!!!

Personally, I don't think they're anything special and I don't think you'll be missing anything


----------



## Jude (May 21, 2005)

This story has a happy ending.  I ended up placing an order with MAC right after the whole Shu debacle and I got everything this morning!  MAC is amazing with their turn around time.  I was going to save the money for Belle Azure but the new shadesticks would not be denied and I wanted to buy more shadows to recreate the new bridal looks.  I LOVE the how to help on the face charts.  I hope they continue to do this with every new look.

=)


----------

